# العذراء مريم ( أدخل وأحكم بنفسك )



## ashrafadel (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*بسم الثالوث المقدس

أنا جايبلكم معايا انهارده 

صوره من تصميمى المتواضع للسيدة العذراء مريم 

والحقيقه الصوره دى انا داخل بيها مسابقه فى احدى المنتديات الدينيه 

وكنت عايذ اعرف ارائكم بمنتهى الصراحه










مستنى ردودكم وارائكم*​


----------



## ميرنا (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: العذراء مريم ( أدخل وأحكم بنفسك )*

*عاوز رائى بصراحة هى بصراحة *








*مش حلوة *



























































*دى رائعة *​


----------



## ashrafadel (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: العذراء مريم ( أدخل وأحكم بنفسك )*

*ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااه وقعتى قلبى انا كنت لسه هروح انسحب من المسابقه ههههههه

شكرا ليكى يا ميرنا وشرف عظيم ليا تشريفك مشاركتى

ونشكر ربنا ان التصميم عجبك*


----------



## ميرنا (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: العذراء مريم ( أدخل وأحكم بنفسك )*



ashrafadel قال:


> *ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااه وقعتى قلبى انا كنت لسه هروح انسحب من المسابقه ههههههه*
> 
> *شكرا ليكى يا ميرنا وشرف عظيم ليا تشريفك مشاركتى*
> 
> *ونشكر ربنا ان التصميم عجبك*


*منا كنت عاوزة اوقع قلبك انا هنا علشان اوقع قلب الناس واعقدهم:99:*

*شرف ايه يعم محسسنى انى جورج هنا بس يعم :blush2:*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: العذراء مريم ( أدخل وأحكم بنفسك )*

عايز رأيى بصراحة





















































































































































و من غير ماتزعل يعنى



















































































































































































































































































































































































أنا صريحة و دى مشكلتى























































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































من غير زعل 


















































































































































































































































































































































































هى فعلآ مش حلوة













































































































































































































































هى رائعة​


----------



## ميرنا (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: العذراء مريم ( أدخل وأحكم بنفسك )*

*خدتى الصفحة كلها انتى شريرة :ranting:*​


----------



## ashrafadel (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: العذراء مريم ( أدخل وأحكم بنفسك )*

شكرا *يا ميرنا *لاهتمامك بالرد وفعلا انتى احسن من جورج بوش يعنى هو احنا بنستفاد منه فى ايه


----------



## ashrafadel (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: العذراء مريم ( أدخل وأحكم بنفسك )*

لا لا لا لا لا حرام عليكى يا *فراشة مسيحية  *بجد انتوا كده بتقسموا عليا هههههههه

انا عينى وجعتنى وانا نازل نازل نازل لحد ما نفسى اتقطع وعمال عمال انزل انزل وادور وادور على الرد هههههه

شكرا ليكى فراشة مسيحية  والحمد لله ان الصوره عجبتك


----------



## ashrafadel (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: العذراء مريم ( أدخل وأحكم بنفسك )*

الله الله الله يا أبلوات يا حلوين ..( *فراشة مسيحية *- *مــيرنا * ).. قلبتولى المشاركه صفحة شات ههههههه

منورين يا جماعه والله وشكرا لمروركم وتشجيعكم


----------



## ميرنا (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: العذراء مريم ( أدخل وأحكم بنفسك )*



ashrafadel قال:


> الله الله الله يا أبلوات يا حلوين ..( *فراشة مسيحية *- *مــيرنا *).. قلبتولى المشاركه صفحة شات ههههههه
> 
> منورين يا جماعه والله وشكرا لمروركم وتشجيعكم


*ده العادى بتاعى انا ورومى فى مانع :ranting:*​


----------



## ashrafadel (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: العذراء مريم ( أدخل وأحكم بنفسك )*

*لا طبعا مفيش اى مانع خدى راحتك على الاخر بس استحملى منى بقى .

هبوظلك كل مشاركاتك ههههههه اوعى تصدقى *


----------



## ميرنا (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: العذراء مريم ( أدخل وأحكم بنفسك )*



ashrafadel قال:


> *لا طبعا مفيش اى مانع خدى راحتك على الاخر بس استحملى منى بقى .*
> 
> *هبوظلك كل مشاركاتك ههههههه اوعى تصدقى *


*هتبوظها ازاى :nunu0000:*​


----------



## ashrafadel (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: العذراء مريم ( أدخل وأحكم بنفسك )*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انتى ماسكه فى ايدك شومه

لا لا لا لا ولا بيهمنى ده كله​*


----------



## ميرنا (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: العذراء مريم ( أدخل وأحكم بنفسك )*



ashrafadel قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*
> 
> *انتى ماسكه فى ايدك شومه*​
> 
> *لا لا لا لا ولا بيهمنى ده كله*​


 
*بردو مقلتش هتبوظها ازاى :act23:*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: العذراء مريم ( أدخل وأحكم بنفسك )*



ميرنا قال:


> *خدتى الصفحة كلها انتى شريرة :ranting:*​


 
محسسانى ان الكشكول خلص


----------



## ميرنا (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: العذراء مريم ( أدخل وأحكم بنفسك )*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> محسسانى ان الكشكول خلص


*الله يسامحك رجعتنى لايام الدراسة لا بس مش كنا نوفرها لمناكفة :smil15:*​


----------



## ashrafadel (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: العذراء مريم ( أدخل وأحكم بنفسك )*

*الله الله يا حلوين يا قمرات يا طعمين

ايه الشات اللى انتوا فيه ده

اما انتى بقى يا ست ميرنا فانا هقلبلك كل مشاركاتك شات بلبن هههههههههه*​


----------



## ashrafadel (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: العذراء مريم ( أدخل وأحكم بنفسك )*

*كده الناس هتنسى اصلا ان كان فى صوره وعايذين ناخد الاراء فيها

طيب قولولى انتوا فى امل اخد بيها المسابقه*​


----------



## ميرنا (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: العذراء مريم ( أدخل وأحكم بنفسك )*



ashrafadel قال:


> *الله الله يا حلوين يا قمرات يا طعمين*​
> 
> *ايه الشات اللى انتوا فيه ده*​
> 
> *اما انتى بقى يا ست ميرنا فانا هقلبلك كل مشاركاتك شات بلبن هههههههههه*​



*لا مش بحب اللبن *
*ثم خلاص بقى بطلوا خروج عن الموضوع :gy0000:*​


----------



## ميرنا (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: العذراء مريم ( أدخل وأحكم بنفسك )*



ashrafadel قال:


> *كده الناس هتنسى اصلا ان كان فى صوره وعايذين ناخد الاراء فيها*​
> 
> 
> *طيب قولولى انتوا فى امل اخد بيها المسابقه*​


*واحنا شفنا الصور الى الناس حطينها علشان نحكم :smil15:*​


----------



## ashrafadel (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: العذراء مريم ( أدخل وأحكم بنفسك )*



> ثم خلاص بقى بطلوا خروج عن الموضوع


*
لا والله بعد ده كله ... ده انا نفسى نسيت مشاركتى كانت بتقول ايه اساسا*​


----------



## ashrafadel (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: العذراء مريم ( أدخل وأحكم بنفسك )*



> واحنا شفنا الصور الى الناس حطينها علشان نحكم



*ده ايه الصراحه اللى انتى فيها طيب قولى ربنا معاك 
قولى اى كلمه حلوه كده وبعدين انا نفسى مشفتش الصور بتاعة الناس التانيه عشان لسه الاستفتاء متفتحش*


----------



## friendlove (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: العذراء مريم ( أدخل وأحكم بنفسك )*

*صورة رائعة جدا يا اشرف  ونتمنى منك المزيد وربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## ashrafadel (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: العذراء مريم ( أدخل وأحكم بنفسك )*

شكرا ليك يا *friendlove* ومنور المشاركه


----------



## فادية (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: العذراء مريم ( أدخل وأحكم بنفسك )*

رائعه يا اشرف تسلم ايدك
 انت كسبان كسبان خدها مني انا 
بس متنسانيش بالحلاوة ليا انا لوحدي
ومتجيبش لميرنا وفراشه عشان دول حولو موضوعك لشات مناكفه:gy0000:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: العذراء مريم ( أدخل وأحكم بنفسك )*



فادية قال:


> رائعه يا اشرف تسلم ايدك
> 
> انت كسبان كسبان خدها مني انا
> بس متنسانيش بالحلاوة ليا انا لوحدي
> ...




اهى التالتة بتاعتنا وصلت اهى

30:​


----------



## فادية (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: العذراء مريم ( أدخل وأحكم بنفسك )*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> اهى التالتة بتاعتنا وصلت اهى
> 
> 30:[/center]


 
الثلاثي المرح في المنتدى 
ميرنا  :nunu0000:+ فراشة مسيحية:closedeye  + فادية :blush2:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: العذراء مريم ( أدخل وأحكم بنفسك )*



فادية قال:


> الثلاثي المرح في المنتدى​
> 
> 
> ميرنا :nunu0000:+ فراشة مسيحية :closedeye + فادية :love34:​


 
ههههههههههههههههههه

شكلنا حلو قوى :99:


----------



## فادية (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: العذراء مريم ( أدخل وأحكم بنفسك )*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> شكلنا حلو قوى :99:


 

مش كدا بردو يا فروشة :blush2:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: العذراء مريم ( أدخل وأحكم بنفسك )*

أنا هاحطنا فى توقيعى :t33:​


----------



## فادية (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: العذراء مريم ( أدخل وأحكم بنفسك )*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> أنا هاحطنا فى توقيعى :t33:​


متنسيش كمان تحطينا على باب بيتك :blush2:
تعويذه :t33:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: العذراء مريم ( أدخل وأحكم بنفسك )*

لا يا فادية انتى شكلك داخلة على طمع :spor22:


----------



## فادية (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: العذراء مريم ( أدخل وأحكم بنفسك )*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> لا يا فادية انتى شكلك داخلة على طمع :spor22:


كدا بردو يا فروشتي :t7:
دي اخرتها :cry2:
الحق عليا ان انا عايزاكي تحطينا على باب بيتك  عشان نبعد عن بيتك الحسد:t7:
 مهو  احنا  الثلاثه كدا  عاملين زي الخرزة الزرقه بتبعد الحسد :gy0000:​


----------



## friendlove (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: العذراء مريم ( أدخل وأحكم بنفسك )*

*متشكر خالص يا اشرف على ردك وربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## peace_86 (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: العذراء مريم ( أدخل وأحكم بنفسك )*

أشرف عزيزي..
صدقني بأنها حلوة جداً وتجنن..

خاصة تناسق الألوان..

الرب يبحفظك بإسم أم النور العذراء مريم..


----------



## mohraeel (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: العذراء مريم ( أدخل وأحكم بنفسك )*

حلووووووووووه جدااااااااا يا اشرف بجد 
تسلم ايدك-بس لو كسبت تقولنا
اللى هيدخل الموضوع مش بس هيستمتع بالصوره
لاء وهيضحك لحد ما فكه يوجعه
على فاديه وميرنا وفراشه ههههههههههه
ربنا معاك​


----------



## ميرنا (16 نوفمبر 2007)

ashrafadel قال:


> *لا والله بعد ده كله ... ده انا نفسى نسيت مشاركتى كانت بتقول ايه اساسا*​


 
*روح اول صفحة وانتا تفتكر :t30:*​ 


ashrafadel قال:


> *ده ايه الصراحه اللى انتى فيها طيب قولى ربنا معاك *
> *قولى اى كلمه حلوه كده وبعدين انا نفسى مشفتش الصور بتاعة الناس التانيه عشان لسه الاستفتاء متفتحش*


 
*علشان تعرف انى احنا مش بنضحك على حد *
*وبعدين متضيف عليها جليتر :08:*​


----------



## بنت النعمة (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: العذراء مريم ( أدخل وأحكم بنفسك )*

*سلام و نعمة

صورة رائعة و جميلة جدا
شفاعتها تكون معانا​*


----------



## ashrafadel (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: العذراء مريم ( أدخل وأحكم بنفسك )*

*شكرا لمرورك يا بنت النعمة *​


----------



## ashrafadel (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: العذراء مريم ( أدخل وأحكم بنفسك )*



> [حلووووووووووه جدااااااااا يا اشرف بجد
> تسلم ايدك-بس لو كسبت تقولنا
> اللى هيدخل الموضوع مش بس هيستمتع بالصوره
> لاء وهيضحك لحد ما فكه يوجعه
> ...


----------



## maria123 (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: العذراء مريم ( أدخل وأحكم بنفسك )*

صورا  رائعا


----------



## +مادونا+ (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: العذراء مريم ( أدخل وأحكم بنفسك )*

بجد رائعه فى منتهى الجمال انتا بجد فنان تسلم ايددددددددددددددددك


----------



## نصحي (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: العذراء مريم ( أدخل وأحكم بنفسك )*

عاوز رائى بصراحة هى بصراحة 








مش حلوة 



























































دى رائعة جدا


----------



## assyrian girl (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: العذراء مريم ( أدخل وأحكم بنفسك )*

*wowowo very nice nah its wonderful man thx alot for ur effort and God bless you*​


----------



## ashrafadel (20 أبريل 2009)

*ميرسى جدااا لكل من شرفنى بمروره الجميل*​


----------

